# Mobil 1 0W-40 $5.98/quart at NAPA



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

Just picked up a bunch...


----------



## uNclear (Aug 30, 2011)

WOW, thanks for the heads up! eace:


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe that is the normal everyday price at Walmart.


----------



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

I'm sure you're right, but I never see the inside (or outside) of a Walmart in these parts.


----------

